# Labeled my first three kits



## jeepbabe (May 23, 2010)

Here they are:
Mango Mint Chenin Blanc, Peach Chardonnay, and Banana Pineapple Viognier.










That's our dog Justine on the label. She makes a funny "whisper" beg/whine sound so that is how we got the name: Justine's Whisper Whine.


----------



## Wade E (May 23, 2010)

Very cool and they look nice and clear!


----------



## Scott B (May 23, 2010)

looks great!


----------



## Joanie (May 24, 2010)

Love the name! Great labels! Justine is famous! =)


----------



## grapeman (May 24, 2010)

That is a cute label and she looks a lot like Ashley, our dog. Is the label on the wine bottle in your avatar her label? That would be cute! We have a great picture I will scan some day so I can use. My youngest son snapped the picture of her one day with her tongeue out and she looks drunk in the picture. Make a label for a batch of wine- Drunken Dawg Wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (May 24, 2010)

Wow they look great. The wine is nice and clear and the labels are uncluttered. I like how you color matched the capsules with your borders also. As I mentioned before I think presentation is everything! Awesome job!!


----------



## ibglowin (May 24, 2010)

Very nice job all the way round!


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2010)

jeepbabe said:


> Here they are:
> Mango Mint Chenin Blanc, Peach Chardonnay, and Banana Pineapple Viognier.
> 
> 
> ...


What was the ratio on the Pineapple wine


----------



## jeepbabe (May 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone! We filtered the wine so it is extra clear. 

Our dog Justine is famous and doesn't even know it! She's on a lot of wine and beer labels. Justine is a rescue dog- probably boxer, pit, and walker hound mix. We really don't know what she is except that she's our girl. She is very treat focused and will do anything for a biscuit. 



Appleman, funny that you mentioned your dog having her tongue out...my 
husband makes beer and just made this label for one of his brews:





I love the "action shot" of her licking her chops. This was of course after feeding her left-overs from the table. I am planning on taking a picture of her with her wine- just need to have some biscuits ready for her!





Tepe- when you said "ratio" what ratio did you mean?


----------



## Tom (May 24, 2010)

What percentage of Pineapple and Viognier to a bottle (60/40?)


----------



## uavwmn (Jun 30, 2010)

Very clear crisp looking wines and the label is adorable!!


----------

